#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  EXXON Electronic 2000 International Practices

## panos

EXXON Electronic 2000 International Practices (ver 14.1)




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: EXXON Electronic 2000 International Practices

----------


## emanc

Thanks for the share. Do you have the Exxon Emgineering Practices also? Hope you can share that too.

----------


## panos

> Thanks for the share. Do you have the Exxon Emgineering Practices also? Hope you can share that too.



Please try this Link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## ge1ge

thanks

----------


## raulelite

no men that in design practices, some have engineering practices?

----------


## dearkd

thanks

----------


## carloseduardo

> EXXON Electronic 2000 International Practices (ver 14.1)
> 
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



hello panos, 
Can you upload again, please

thanks in advance

----------


## danielo

hi buddies

please upload again.link has expired.
thankx in advance

----------


## Nestor Aquino

PLease , could you upload Again ???? thanks in advance

----------


## DORIO

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## quadric

Hi Dorio,
I'm a new member and am in need of reviewing a copy of the Exxon Mobil International Practices latest version.  Would it be possible for you
to provide a link where I could download this file?  Link listed above has expired. 
Thanks,
quadric

----------


## friendlyguy23

Please.

See More: EXXON Electronic 2000 International Practices

----------


## shailendra21271

hi can any one upload exxon mobil EXXON Electronic 2000 International Practices

----------

